# Q's on battery wire and battery chargers



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

popular questions

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp&q=trolling+motor+wire+site%3Amicroskiff.com&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=1df4639b9e375fe6

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=battery+chargers+site%3Amicroskiff.com&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=battery+chargers+site%3Amicroskiff.com&gs_rfai=&fp=c3da71135a8294d6


----------



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Brett...I'd like to hear from others on suggestions for an affordable 3-stage Smart Charger.


----------



## tnrwayne (Dec 14, 2009)

See the PRO-MARINER chargers at www.tnrbattery.com


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Been using a couple different pro-mariner (Cabela's house brand) chargers for a few years now and they are very good, no issues at all. Very simple to install too. 

I would not scrimp on the wire if you are close to being bumped up to the next wire size. You can find good quality wire pretty inexpensively here: 
http://shop.genuinedealz.com/Marine%20Grade%20Wire/Marine%20Battery%20Cable/?sck=3666548

-T


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

Your motor will draw about 1 amp per # thrust, so wire accordingly. my trolling motor uses 8ga wire but under the deck I used 12 ga wire which rates conservatively at 40 amps in air unbundled which is right for a 40# thrust motor. Make sure to put a breaker or fusebox close to the battery on the positive wire if not rigged in already. I just rigged in a 60 amp fuse and box today as per the minn kota's directions. even though thats a little more than the line is rated for, if the circuit shorts it'll jump amps fast enough to pop the fuse. I don't believe you'll have to worry about voltage drop over that short of a distance, but it may be something you'd like to account for. like tom said, don't skimp on the wiring if you're in doubt.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't forget that if you run the wire under the deck and it's wet under there, it'll act differently than dry wire. 

You should consider that when choosing wire gauge.

-T


----------

